

My firm uses a crappy software for frequent task. Others use Excel. I can code. - withinthreshold

So i work at a professional service firm (non-programming job) and we use a software with a really crappy interface to do a specific project management task, other firms are even using Excel. What should i know/read before launching a product for this market and how do i approach it?
======
nandemo
I think the usual answer would involve looking at articles about customer
development, lean startup, etc. But if you're still employed at your current
company, it might be tricky (legally and ethically) to talk to potential
customers and write a prototype.

Sorry for the obvious question, but does that "crappy interface" and using
Excel imply that completing the task entails substantially more time than by
using your hypothetical software?

If it's just user-interface/usability problems then you have to think twice
before putting a lot of effort on it.

------
spitfire
You should read everything Patrick McKenzie (patio11) has written.

Then double your price.

------
angdis
"Project management" is the worst possible domain with the worst possible
customers to try to sell a product in.

Let them use excel, they deserve it. Seriously.

------
rendeiro
timesheets?

~~~
withinthreshold
Not exactly, scheduling.

